# precision 600hp FMIC on a mk3



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

hey im wondering if anyone is running a precision 600hp FMIC on their MK3, I am looking to purchase this FMIC but i dont want it to be freakishly large. I am of course willing to do some cutting of the rebar and what not but i dont want the whole front end taken up thats for sure. 

Anyone running this FMIC ? can you post some pics ! much appreciated 

-Pete


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

It will fit with modification to your rebar.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

charlie hayes said:


> It will fit with modification to your rebar.


X2 you will have to do some hacking.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

got any pics boys ??


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

do you still have A/C on the car?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

I run one on my mk3. I have an aftermarket front bumper and needed to modify the rebar to make it fit.


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

Anything will fit with a whizwheel! Put power down and nobody will give a crap lol.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

zwogti said:


> do you still have A/C on the car?


AC is pooched so i can pull it out 

And im willing to hack the rebar boys but the bumper cover has to stay in tact 

Pete


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

Hack it apart. Get as much area of the IC out there and run it.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

optiks said:


> AC is pooched so i can pull it out
> 
> And im willing to hack the rebar boys but the bumper cover has to stay in tact
> 
> Pete


need to cut the bottom of rebar, small trim on lower part of front bumper down low where the side grills go, it all depends how far back A/C condencer is and the way you will run the intercooler pipes, but you can make it work, I had the 600 core before and now a 750 core on my mk3, I have do dig old pics to see if I can find some for you.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

i have a pic of my car with the precision 600hp intercooler. I have no a/c, euro rebar and euro rad support and i had to cut alot. 
You are definitely going to have to cut out the slots in the middle of the bumper or they will hit. But you dont have to cut out as much as I did to fit. I just did that bc i figure whats the point of having a big intercooler if you don't use it correctly.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Precision 750 and No Rebar FTW!


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

haha wow that is massive perhaps i should look into AWIC

but at the same time i will probably go with the 600


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

it fits pretty easily. i tend to ditch the lower rad support (where the rad feet bolt into) and weld some tabs on the cross member to straigten and move the rad back to give some more room. 


PS rad gets in the way alot with a euro rad support. you will cut alot more out of the euro rebar and rrad support vs the NA


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

im gonna be running a NA rad support


----------

